# CO Ivan Perez Receives Award from NWTF



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Feb. 28, 2008

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Michigan Conservation Officer Receives Award from National Wild Turkey Federation

A Department of Natural Resources conservation officer has received the Michigan Wildlife Law Enforcement Officer of the Year Award from the National Wild Turkey Federation (NWTF). Conservation Officer Ivan Perez was recognized last weekend at the NWTFs 32nd annual Convention and Sport Show held at the Georgia World Congress Center in Atlanta, Georgia.

Perez, a native of McAllen, Texas, has worked for the DNR as a conservation officer since 1995. Prior to joining the DNR, Perez served in the U.S. Navy in San Diego, California from 1985 to 1989. In 1991, he re-enlisted in the U.S. Coast Guard and was stationed at the Coast Guard Station on the Saginaw River in Bay City. Toward the end of his enlisted, he joined the DNR and was stationed as a conservation officer in Ottawa County, where he continues to serve.

It is an honor to have one of our officers recognized on the national level by the National Wild Turkey Federation, said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. Officer Perez often goes the extra mile and speaks to sports clubs, conservation organizations and other civic groups about the work we do to manage and protect Michigans natural resources and wildlife habitat.

By earning the State Wildlife Officer of the Year Award, Perez and other state winners are eligible for the NWTFs National Law Enforcement Officer of the Year Award. This years national award went to a conservation officer from South Carolina.

Perez and his wife Veronica reside in Grand Haven and have three children. They are also active in the foster parent program and have helped 30 children over the last several years. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Officer Perez is a stand up guy! I'm pleased to see him get such recognition.

He was CO for Washtenaw Co., back in the day. Last I heard he was in the U.P.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

knockoff64 said:


> Officer Perez is a stand up guy! I'm pleased to see him get such recognition.
> 
> He was CO for Washtenaw Co., back in the day. Last I heard he was in the U.P.


I agree. we went to the police academy together. Good guy "way" back then and seems to be continuing to this day. Good job Ivan.

J-


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

knockoff64 said:


> Officer Perez is a stand up guy! I'm pleased to see him get such recognition.
> He was CO for Washtenaw Co., back in the day. Last I heard he was in the U.P.


I had the pleasure of meeting him last fall when he checked me before I headed out goose hunting. I made a comment to him that he had to have about the toughest job in the world, dealing so often with societys boneheads, and he said, "Nope, it's the GREATEST job in the world!" Congrats to him and kudos to all of our MI DNR personell.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

knockoff64 said:


> Officer Perez is a stand up guy! I'm pleased to see him get such recognition.
> 
> He was CO for Washtenaw Co., back in the day. Last I heard he was in the U.P.


Officer Ivan Perez was never in the U.P, at least to my knowledge. He was staioned in Bay City as a Coast Guard. Now he's in Grand Haven.

Congrats Ivan, I can't think a more deserving guy. I'm sending a link of this to your step-son (Ryan) so he can see it and forward to you 

Oh, and if you can get the time off Ivan, I'll be your turkey guide anytime.


----------

